

My NSA signature, plagiarize as needed - itistoday2
http://www.taoeffect.com/includes/images/signature.png

======
Ynot_82

      --
      Name
      Email: foo@bar.com
      PGP Key ID: XXXXXXXX
    

Please do not send me anything unencrypted that you are not comfortable also
sharing with the NSA.

